# New P7M8



## Charlie

OK........OK...........My new P7M8 never been FIRED P7M8 AA code with NILS.......I'm giddy............Better pics later (got it today)!:smt041 :smt041 :smt041 :smt041


----------



## Shipwreck

Wow - that is nice. I know that model is 1 of the holy grails of guns - I'd love to fire one to see what all the hubub is about....


----------



## Charlie

It won't be a safe queen. I'll be firing it this weekend and give you guys a report. It's really beautiful and has a wonderful grip feel. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400

Charlie said:


> It won't be a safe queen. I'll be firing it this weekend and give you guys a report. It's really beautiful and has a wonderful grip feel. :mrgreen:


Nice gun Charlie! :smt023 When you get done shooting it tomorrow, send it over to me for a week or so. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

Sure is sharp looking Pistol. Send that puppy over to the swamp and I see if it will hunt. Might send you back one of these.








Good luck with it Charlie it is a beauty.


----------



## -gunut-

Charlie said:


> OK........OK...........My new P7M8 never been FIRED P7M8 AA code with NILS.......I'm giddy............Better pics later (got it today)!:smt041 :smt041 :smt041 :smt041


That is frickin awesome! How much was it if you don't mind me asking? I sure wish I could afford one! :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank

Congratulations, Charlie. The P7M8 and P7 are one of the best single stack nines ever invented. I don't think I have any gun I can get quicker split times with.


----------



## jwkimber45

Sweetness Charlie!!!!


----------



## Clyde

Welcome To the Cult of the P7
:smt068


----------



## Charlie

Clyde said:


> Welcome To the Cult of the P7
> 
> :smt068


Thanks Clyde. I've been a member over there for a couple of years just lurking, learning, and listening.


----------



## z28smokin

Suddenly my new P2000sk doesn't look as cool. 
Nice new gun, I am jelous.


----------



## Charlie

z28smokin said:


> Suddenly my new P2000sk doesn't look as cool.
> Nice new gun, I am jelous.


Don't discount any of the HK's 'cause they are all well made and accurate guns. I'm planning to get more HK's, just not sure which one will be next. :smt028


----------



## Blkhawk73

Nice grab! Caution, one can lead to more. Whilest I'm at but two sqeezers, i'm alwasy on the lookout for another at a good price.


----------



## Charlie

I already feel the "urge"...........thinking 'bout a used PSP.


----------



## Shipwreck

Charlie, U needa bring your HK and your Texass to College Station so I can try that gun  :smt082


----------



## DennyCrane

Nice gun Charlie :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham

Great gun! Congrats!

I love the P7 - low bore axis, great trigger, slim and easy to conceal.


----------



## Charlie

Thanks to all for the complements on the P7. It's hard to let go of the funds needed for these but I think it's gonna' be well worth it. In fact, I'm now looking for a used PSP to add to this beginning accumulation of HK's. If only I could get a P7M7 (.45 cal., only 10 made, $$$$$). :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Barry in IN

Well, have you shot it yet?
I've had one for a few years (after wanting one since first reading about them in 1981) and love it. Hard to believe that something could live up to over 20 years of expectations, but it did.


----------



## falshman70

Great looking gun. I saw a new one advertised at Budsgunshop.com for $1299. Got to stay focused on the AR..........must stay focused


----------



## riot earp

Sweet piece charlie, I am envious.


----------



## Charlie

riot earp said:


> Sweet piece charlie, I am envious.


Only one thing to do........buy the one from budsgunshop.com as listed above. Not a bad price for a new one. I'm now looking for a holster so I can start carrying it daily.


----------



## jmoln

So where are the pics or how come I cannot see them?

Shipwreck, you really have not lived till you've handled a P7. The single action trigger is smoother and easier than anything other than a good 1911 and the safety of the cocking mechanism just has to be used to believe. The low bore axis, soft recoil, and thin size in simple incredible. Surely someone on this board who lives near you will invite you out. Lurk around the Park Cities Tactical and I'm sure you can find a group out having fun with theirs.


----------



## Charlie

Guess my pic in the first post went to outer space. Here's another. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice grips


----------



## jmoln

Ooooooooooooh!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie

I think I'm gonna' have the whole thing hard chromed by either Fords or Tripp Research down the road. Thanks for the compliments and yeah, the grips feel real good. I bought it unfired.


----------



## Shipwreck

I gotta say - DON'T Go with Tripp - not if it is a gun U love. He ruined a 1911 of mine in Jan 06, and I even gave him a chance to fix it (I've told the story many times here). Anyway, after that experience - I kinda learned that if the finish is not messed up, be happy w/ what ya got if it is one of your fav guns. 

If you have to hard chrome it, I've heard good things about MetaLife. Or, maybe NP3 it.


----------



## Clyde

Charlie - Not sure what you like in holsters.

If you like leather check out Del fatti Leather - I am using the ISP-4 and really like it. If you can't stand the wait they can be had from Lightning Arms Sport

I have also used Blade-tech UCH Holster works well.

:smt171 :smt171


----------



## Barry in IN

Holsters?
I carry mine in a Blade-Tech IWB or an Alessi CQC/S.


----------



## Hevchev50

I bought my P7M8 w/ AF date code back in March when it was supposedly the last ones they were getting in. Out here in SoCal I paid 1500.00. A few with the AG date codes came in recently w/ the Trussville marking and they were quickly bought up at 1600.00 apiece. It's so freaking expensive when it comes to HK firearms out here, but to a few the high price is worth it.


----------



## uncut

Charlie said:


> I think I'm gonna' have the whole thing hard chromed by either Fords or Tripp Research down the road. Thanks for the compliments and yeah, the grips feel real good. I bought it unfired.


Fords is a great choice... but be prepared for a long wait till you get it back.... you won't be sorry you went with them though


----------



## Charlie

When I do it (and it may be a few months away), it will be Fords. I'm going to carry it and shoot it a while before I have it hard chromed or put night sights on it. I'm expecting a pancake holster from Don Hume any day now. I've been wanting a P7 for a long time and finally decided to take the plunge.

:smt023


----------

